# altima SE with SE-R mufflers?



## alti3.5 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey guys, I know that you can by the mufflers from the altima SE-R and they are suppose to bolt right in on the 3.5, but have any of you guys tried it? Does any one have any pics, cause I really would like to see how the bumper fits with them. Thanks.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I would have to say that it would be pointless to do so. Either buy some tips to get the look you want, or buy Magnaflow mufflers and just do a whole sale replacement. No need in spending that kind of dough to mimic the SER.


----------



## alti3.5 (Aug 22, 2005)

Actually I was considering giving it the SE-R tip look 'cause they actually look good and feel more stock than other mufflers in the market. Can't go with magnaflows or stillen or whatever. Its looks would be too agressive (even do I love the look) and they wouldn't allow it in my house. But thanks anyway for the observation.


----------

